# TMAC's SICK DUNK LAST NIGHT (check it out!!!!)



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

*OT: TMAC's VICIOUS DUNK LAST NIGHT (check it out!!!!)*

in case you guys want to see it, heres the link.
:biggrin: 
http://www.dskillz.com/TMacDUNK.avi


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: OT: TMAC's VICIOUS DUNK LAST NIGHT (check it out!!!!)*

I've seen better. It involved a steal, a spin move, and taking off just a tid inside of the free throw line.

by darko


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: OT: TMAC's VICIOUS DUNK LAST NIGHT (check it out!!!!)*

Yea, this has nothing to do with the Pistons. Moved.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

That dunk was Nasty


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## Wingz256 (Apr 27, 2005)

It is a wonderful dunk！Great T-Mic。


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

from the Chron:

"Tracy McGrady's first-half dunk, when he flew past Dirk Nowitzki and over Shawn Bradley, might have been the most sensational highlight of Game 2. But it came at a price.

"It was a great feeling, but I almost wished I hadn't done it, because Bob Sura knocked the wind out of me," McGrady said. "He hit me so hard after that, I almost lost all my breath. I about passed out when he hit me. It was an electrifying play. It was the playoffs, man. Things happen like that.""



That was funny... watching the clip, I was thinking Sura clipped him pretty hard! Sent him spinning almost into JVG lol... I was wondering how come Sura has been able to play such high quality ball despite his age, injuries and lack of quickness... he is physically strong


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

haha I've been wondering about Sura's hits. they look hard.


----------

